# Secluded feeling hike and camping sites in North GA?



## intargc (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a nice overnight camping spot. I'd love it to feel somewhat secluded if possible. I'm not a fan of camping on lots with a ton of people around me.  It would also be great if there was a hike to get there. Maybe a couple of miles or so...

Are there any spots like that around North GA at all?  I'm scouring the web trying to find anything that isn't a camping lot area with RV's and such, but I'm not having any luck.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2015)

Too many in this area to start trying to talk about !!  Search the Bartram trial in this area. Also the chattooga river trail. That is only 2 of many. Not to mention all the places that are listed anywhere.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2015)

The campground at Lake Conasauga near Chatsworth might be a good place to start. I've never been there but it would be a good starting point to check out the Cohutta Wildnerness trails for your next visit.
I hear the road in is rough for a small car. Eton is down the mountain but not close or easy enough to go to every day for supplies. That might be to your advantage. 

You might do good to  car camp along some of the mountain streams that have campsites spread out along the river. That way you want have any close neighbors.


http://www.n-georgia.com/lake-conasauga-recreation-area.html

Burrell's Ford Campground on the Chattooga river on the eastern side of the state is a walk in (1/4 mile) campground. That probably keeps many campers out. I've hiked through it but didn't camp there. I don't recall many campers using it in June when we went.

http://www.highlandsinfo.com/hiking/BurrelsCamping.htm


----------



## 660griz (Apr 7, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Burrell's Ford Campground on the Chattooga river on the eastern side of the state is a walk in (1/4 mile) campground. That probably keeps many campers out. I've hiked through it but didn't camp there. I don't recall many campers using it in June when we went.



I second Burrell's Ford. Camped there many times. Never seen a crowd down there. Nice hikes with waterfalls. Rope swing on the Georgia side of the river. 
You are actually in S.C. but, your GA fishing license will work. ( Just not your carry permit.)


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 7, 2015)

When he said "secluded", my thoughts were he didn't want to see or be near people !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2015)

660griz said:


> I second Burrell's Ford. Camped there many times. Never seen a crowd down there. Nice hikes with waterfalls. Rope swing on the Georgia side of the river.
> You are actually in S.C. but, your GA fishing license will work. ( Just not your carry permit.)



Yeah, I failed to mention this was in South Carolina.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> When he said "secluded", my thoughts were he didn't want to see or be near people !!



He said "somewhat secluded" although he did say it would be great if one had to hike in. 
I thought we'd give him some ideas for both. I think he just didn't like developed campgrounds with electricity and bath houses with RV's.


----------



## carver (Apr 7, 2015)

Sandy Bottoms on Old Dial Road(in the National Forest),only about 4 or 5 campsites with the Toccoa river across the road,the AT and The Benton MacKaye trail are very close.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 7, 2015)

Also, many areas in the Chattahoochee-Oconee National forest allow dispersed camping.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 7, 2015)

carver said:


> Sandy Bottoms on Old Dial Road(in the National Forest),only about 4 or 5 campsites with the Toccoa river across the road,the AT and The Benton MacKaye trail are very close.



"Sandy Bottoms"
Is that a clothing optional place that some national forests allow?


----------



## 660griz (Apr 7, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> "Sandy Bottoms"
> Is that a clothing optional place that some national forests allow?



I think you are thinking of Mud Crack Creek over on Dirt Crevice Road.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 2, 2015)

Three forks Trail Rabun County


----------



## bowbuck (May 26, 2015)

I could give you a list of places you can hike a mile or more and not see a soul for weeks.  All I ask is a good look for big buck sign from last fall.


----------



## SamanthaJ (Aug 7, 2015)

You should try Panther Creek Falls. Not only is it an amazing hike but there are several flat spots along the river the whole way up that you can set up camp. The end of the trail has a beautiful waterfall and a swimming hole. There is also a mini waterfall a little more than halfway in, that is nice to take a dip in to cool off. There is great trout fishing too. I almost catch my limit every time I go.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 8, 2015)

Get a Chatt NF map and pick out any NF
road.....Lots of hunting trails run off those
roads, for hiking and you can camp anywhere you want to on the NF.....2-3 miles down a dead end road is about as
"secluded" as you will get.....Just remember, wilderness camping and careless food storage, could invite Mr Black Bear to your camp>>>


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2015)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Get a Chatt NF map and pick out any NF
> road.....Lots of hunting trails run off those
> roads, for hiking and you can camp anywhere you want to on the NF.....2-3 miles down a dead end road is about as
> "secluded" as you will get.....Just remember, wilderness camping and careless food storage, could invite Mr Black Bear to your camp>>>



I would not camp anywhere secluded without a firearm. I was riding my bicycle on the forest service roads at Cooper Creek and saw my first black bear. If there had been a confrontation, all I had was a water bottle.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> I would not camp anywhere secluded without a firearm. I was riding my bicycle on the forest service roads at Cooper Creek and saw my first black bear. If there had been a confrontation, all I had was a water bottle.




X-2.....During a pre season scouting
trip, i found myself face to face (15 yds) with a bear the size of a Volkswagen ( at least thats how i remember it )with NO firearm !!!
(Note to self: Don't your 45 acp)


----------

